# Motor vibrador accionado por control remoto



## daek69 (Ene 21, 2015)

Muy buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y en primer lugar un saludo para todos.

La verdad es que mis conocimientos en electrónica son básicos pero me gustaría construir algo. 

Lo que necesito es accionar un motor vibrador mediante un botón pulsador pero por señal inalámbrica, a una distancia máxima de 10 metros. El motor vibrador tendría que ser lo más silencioso y pequeño posible. Evidentemente entiendo que tanto pulsador por una parte como motor vibrador por otra deberían tener su propia fuente de alimentacíon, que sería interesante que también fuera del menor tamaño posible. He oído hablar del arduino pero supongo que debe de haber alguna forma más sencilla, por bluetooth supongo. Si pudierais ayudarme os lo agradecería mucho.
Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2015)

Es lo mismo que preguntaste aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/encender-bombilla-rf-70081/#post614774

Una ves armado el radio-control no hay mucha diferencia entre encender un motor o una lámpara.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 21, 2015)

define motor vibrador... como este:





o como este:


----------



## daek69 (Ene 21, 2015)

Si disculpa, aquello fue una necesidad que pude solventar antes de tener que construirlo, pero en esta ocasión es algo distinto. El problema es que quien me respondió me puso un link que no funciona, y no he conseguido entonces saber como hacerlo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2015)

daek69 dijo:


> Si disculpa, aquello fue una necesidad que pude solventar antes de tener que construirlo, pero en esta ocasión es algo distinto. El problema es que quien me respondió me puso un link que no funciona, y no he conseguido entonces saber como hacerlo.



Revisa en el Foro, existen varias aplicaciones y temas sobre lo que estas buscando

http://www.superinventos.com/


----------



## daek69 (Ene 21, 2015)

Ya estoy buscando pero como no se que nombre recibe no consigo encontrar nada.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 21, 2015)

esto es lo que buscas?
http://www.ebay.es/itm/3V-Mini-Rele...-emisor-de-1-Canal-CC-CA-250-RF-/171492845536


----------



## daek69 (Ene 22, 2015)

Pues creo que si, porque yo lo que buscaba era algo ya montado. ¿A eso entonces podria ponerle un motorcito de vibración como el del movil sin problemas no?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

> ¿A eso entonces podria ponerle un motorcito de vibración como el del movil sin problemas no?



si, sin problemas.

ve las imagenes del que puse y ahi viene como se conecta, el circulo con la X en el centro es donde va el motor.

si lo compras asegurate que te proporcionen algun instructivo.


----------



## daek69 (Ene 22, 2015)

¿Conocerìas una opción más económica si no es mucho pedir?
Y ante todo muchas gracias.
Yo intento buscar, pero como no controlo mucho del tema no consigo nada, pero creeme que busco y rebusco. He visto los mandos sueltos por dos euros, que supuestamente la frencuencia es personalizable, pero no sabría como hacer el receptor.



¿ Que me dices de esto? ¿Seria unicamente necesario soldar el pulsador por una parte y el vibrador en la otra y alimentar ambos en todo caso? 
http://www.dx.com/es/p/433mhz-rf-tr...gclid=CP_Xl6Xvp8MCFSEcwwodZTEAYw#.VMEQ8SuG_1E


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

> ¿Conocerìas una opción más económica si no es mucho pedir?
> Y ante todo muchas gracias.
> Yo intento buscar, pero como no controlo mucho del tema no consigo nada, pero creeme que busco y rebusco. He visto los mandos sueltos por dos euros, que supuestamente la frencuencia es personalizable, pero no sabría como hacer el receptor.



No, no conozco, y aunque conociera no sabria decirte si lo venden donde vives, busca lo mismo pero en paginas chinas quizas sea mas barato, pero hasta donde se tienes que armarte de paciencia para que te llegue.

hacer el receptor es bastante complicado, a tal grado que si no sabes mucho puedes llegar a odiar la electronica de por vida XD.



> ¿ Que me dices de esto? ¿Seria unicamente necesario soldar el pulsador por una parte y el vibrador en la otra y alimentar ambos en todo caso?


no, al emisor le tienes que poner un pulsador y una resistencia pullup. y al receptor le tienes que poner un transistor puesto que no maneja mucha corriente, y no son muy estables por si solos, esos normalmente van acompañados de algun decodificador, como los HT


----------



## daek69 (Ene 22, 2015)

Si si lo compraría todo por internet, pero quería la opcion mas economica, prisa no tengo, gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

es que hay muchas opciones y depende digamos de la suerte...

si no hay mucha prisa y tienes paciencia para armar esos modulos van perfecto, pero fijate si tambien venden los HT12 y los pides en el mismo embarque, los integrados tampoco son caros.

si te fijas no se necesitan muchos componentes extras.


----------



## daek69 (Ene 22, 2015)

¿ Y que habria de eso más eso? Si operan a la misma frecuencia le sueldo al receptor en vibrador no vibraria al pulsar el boton?
http://es.aliexpress.com/item/2-pcs...Transceiver-Module-CC1100-New/1819933988.html

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...000000012147&gclid=CO-Er_T7p8MCFVDHtAodBG8Aow


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

> ¿ Y que habria de eso más eso? Si operan a la misma frecuencia le sueldo al receptor en vibrador no vibraria al pulsar el boton?



no entendi la pregunta si quieres reformularla.

de los dos links que pusiste, el primero no te sirve porque son transceptores, esos se usan para comunicacion de dos dispositivos. tipo modem inhalambrico o wifi bluetooth etc

el segundo link tampoco te podria servir porque no tienes un protocolo que copiar, ese control es para clonar a otro.


----------



## daek69 (Ene 22, 2015)

Simplemente que ya que funcionaban a la misma frecuencia si podria haber conexion entre los dos. La verdad es que debído a mis pocos conocimientos esto está siendo muy complicado de averguar, supongo que para alguien que sepa es muy sencillo lo que yo quiero hacer.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

> Simplemente que ya que funcionaban a la misma frecuencia si podria haber conexion entre los dos.



no, es que la frecuencia es una cosa y que transmitas en esa frecuencia es otra cosa.

por poner un ejemplo, aqui en mexico se transmite en una radiodifusora a 80Mhz musica pop y en españa se transmite a la misma frecuencia 80MHz musica rock, no por eso la musica pop es lo mismo que la musica rock, o si?

aca es un poco lo mismo, el control va a transmitir a 433MHz un codigo Pop, y el receptor intentara recibir un codigo Rock a 433MHz y no se van a entender.
a menos que reprogrames a uno de los dos para que se entiendan pero eso es dificil

por eso el tranmisor/receptor con el HT12 son juego para que ambos transmitan por una misma frecuencia y un mismo idioma.

se entiende?

intenta conseguir los modulos RF y los integrados HT12 eso creo que es la mejor opcion, si te gusta el precio, o intenta conseguir un transmisor y un receptor que trabajen al la misma frecuencia y los mismos codigos, como el que puse en el mensaje #7


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 22, 2015)

daek69 dijo:


> yo lo que buscaba era algo ya montado


 ¿Buscaste en un Sex Shop? 
No abrir este link en el trabajo


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 22, 2015)

daek69 dijo:


> necesito es accionar un motor vibrador mediante un botón pulsador pero por señal inalámbrica, a una distancia máxima de 10 metros. ... por *bluetooth* supongo...


Smart Bluetooth Phone Control Jump Egg (NSFW)


----------

